# forages



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

My daughter is 19. She is very interested in sustainable garden food etc.
She had the day off yesterday her boyfriend was at work so she had nothing to do. She spent some time in the woods.
I came in from farm work yesterday afternoon. She had cooked a turkey egg. Had a bowl full of leeks, wild carrot dandelion and violets and morel mushrooms she was eating. 

She said she collected it all in a couple hours.

The nut did not fall far from the tree.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice! I'm glad to see that she took only one turkey egg. Smart girl.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

It's nice when you can graze on the lawn.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Very nice! I'm glad to see that she took only one turkey egg. Smart girl.


She said there was nine in the nest, the only reason she found it was the turkey was there.

I have found the nest before as well and have always been disappointed at how out in the open they are, you would think all the raccoons would have them.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

topgun said:


> It's nice when you can graze on the lawn.


The wild leeks (if I am spelling this correctly) are really tasty, I like them in my salad. They are really prevalent on my farm. Latter they will get as big as my thumb and very spicey. right now they are small and mild.

If you were hungry and ate to many I would not want to imagine what it would do to your stomach though. See tanerite explosion video in other current thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That young lady is a true survivor, good on her!:77:

(On the other end of the survival spectrum, Slippy's fat lazy ass just went back to the refrigerator for a mid morning snack of something store bought. Slippy is disgusted by Slippy's sloth-like tendencies)


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Very nice! I'm glad to see that she took only one turkey egg. Smart girl.


My buddy and I ran across a turkey nest too once, when we were out in the woods hunting. We had inadvertently spooked the hen away, and walked over to the tree where she was, and saw that she had a few twigs arranged into a nest, with 16 eggs in it. They were a little bigger than chicken eggs and had little brown spots on them. Even though I thought it was an "old wife's tale", I told my buddy not to touch them because the mother would reject it if it had human scent on it.

Well, he picked one up while telling me I was nuts to believe in the old wife's tale. When we can back to the nest the next day guess what? The hen had pushed that one egg that he touched out of her nest. So much for "old wife's tales" I guess.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that is awesome alternative ego -you have a very smart daughter there!! you should be proud, I would be.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Great daughter. But I have to ask, what would she have done if she had cracked open that egg and found a developing chick that was moving?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Great daughter. But I have to ask, what would she have done if she had cracked open that egg and found a developing chick that was moving?


She would have let me eat it.
Your talking about a girl who goes hunting. Guts squirrel s. And has helped me euthanize downed cows with a pistol to there head. 
A baby bird could be feed to the cat. It would likely have not gone to waste.


----------

